# [Visio 2007] Min-Max oder Chen für Datenbank



## kuhlmaehn (18. Juli 2009)

Hi, es ist spät und ich finde einfach keine Lösung... 
ich hab mit Hilfe von ODBC in Visio 2007 eine Postgres Datenbank dargestellt. Dafür gibt es da ja "Database Model Diagram", wo das dann alles schön gemacht wird. Nur wird das, für meine Gewohnheit, sehr seltsam angezeigt, entweder als "realational" oder als "IDEF1X". Ich will es jedoch mit Kardinalitäten und allem drum und dran in Chen oder Min/Max Notation haben (Hier alles schön nachzusehen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity-Relationship-Modell#ER-Diagramme).
Gibt es da jetzt eine Lösung das einfach nur anders darzustellen in Visio?
Das ist doch von so einem Programm eigentlich nicht zuviel verlangt 
Vielen Dank und gute Nacht


----------

